# Magnetic mini bash



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Show pics click here


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I MISSED IT!!! aaaaHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!DAMNIT lol.


Nice pics mang, gonna try n go to HIN to make up for missing this one  :fluffy:


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

lol i missed it too and it was 5 minutes from my house. I shoulda went just to see the couple sentras. Cool pics.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

"lk whoa" on a two hundy? nah


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> "lk whoa" on a two hundy? nah


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Neil said:


> lol i missed it too and it was 5 minutes from my house. I shoulda went just to see the couple sentras. Cool pics.


Is a two days show.
u can go sunday


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

that civic with the mercedes conversion is like whoa.......NICE


----------



## NissanGirlie (Jan 4, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> "lk whoa" on a two hundy? nah



If that's about my plate (the teal ..Sentra...) then the LK+WHOA is actually a reallllyyyyyy long story. Think like the Black Rob "Whoa" remix combined with a few inside jokes I guess.  

I'm pretty aware that nothing about my car makes people say "like...whoa" yet. Other then it's a girl's car that has most of the work either done by me or I've helped with it (no shops except for paint and wiring the amp). Or...like whoa, that car's slooooowww!!! orrrrrrrr I'm cruising the strip at the beach, I tend to get a lot of comments then.  

not meant as a bitchy reply at alllllll- just figured I'd explain! :cheers: lol.



and that mercedes/civic.. was even more amazing in person. I think I literally drooled over it for half an hour. Then stopped in silence as a moment of respect when it pulled out.. that is soooo how a civic should be done!!


----------

